# Can't find Springfield Xd9 subcompact to rent in Fort Lauderdale



## ACME (Nov 5, 2011)

I wanted to buy a XD9 subcompact ,but I wanted to rent one to try and see how it shoots before I buy one.
I have called a lot of shooting ranges that rent guns ,but they do not rent this model. 

If anyone has this model I would pay you just to shoot some rounds at the range just to see how it feels.
I mean it's like buying a car without test driving it first, you might like it or not ,but you won't know unless you take it for a spin. Would be nice if gun dealers had a demo to shoot.

I live just west of Fort Lauderdale FL.


Thanks,
Jim


----------

